# Wildlife cross stitch



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm really excited, so I"m just kinda showing this off everywhere. :lol:

I cross stitch and I just finished this sampler tonight, as a gift for the wildlife rehab I volunteered with for 6 years. I'm giving it to them in a few weeks when I visit! I started it summer 2015, but didn't work on it for most of last year. I'm especially proud of the opossum, because that was a raccoon in the original design - the rehab takes in lots of opossums, but doesn't take in raccoons. So I designed the opossum myself & I'm so happy with how it came out!


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

So cool! I am not patient enough to do that!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Very cute. I made one of those for my daughter and one for my nephew. But never again. Lol


----------



## Anek (Dec 19, 2016)

This is so wonderful!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It's beautiful, I love doing cross-stitch.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I'm really excited, I found a perfect frame for it at JoAnn Fabrics a couple days ago. And even better, they had their frames on sale, 40% off! Just need to look up how to properly mount it for framing & do that.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

It's absolutely adorable, Kelsey! The opossum is fantastic! I'm sure they're going to love it .

Also I'm so jealous of your JoAnn Fabrics. Frames are always really pricey around here and that one you picked is sooooo nice.


----------

